# The Scale of the Universe 2



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι κάπου είχαμε και την παλιότερη έκδοση. Σε νέα βερσιόν, ένα ταξίδι από το μικρότερο στο μεγαλύτερο:

http://htwins.net/scale2/scale2.swf?bordercolor=white


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2012)

Χα χα, το Χάμπουργκερ του Γκομέζ! Άνετα μπορεί να είσαι τεράστιος και να έχεις γελοίο όνομα.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 7, 2012)

πόσο μικροί είμαστε...
View attachment Reallyfascinating.pdf


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2012)

H αναφορά στην ακτή Παπακολέα, εκτός από το ότι μου έμαθε κάτι που δεν ήξερα, νομίζω είναι μια ακόμα απόδειξη ότι οι ΑΗΠ αποίκησαν και εκπολίτισαν όλο τον Ειρηνικό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2012)

Καλά, οι ΑΗΠ έχουν γεμίσει το χαβανέζικο λεξικό μου με 16 σελίδες λέξεις από papa, όλες με ένα -p- σε κάθε -pa-.


----------

